# Mud Creek at Strawberry



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

How has the fishing been at Mud Creek at Strawberry? I'm going in the morning in my boat to troll for trout, or drop anchor and fish with bait.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would suggest fishing Chicken Creek or Strawberry Bay. :mrgreen: Mud Creek was slow for us, but it changes often so who knows. Good luck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We saw a few being caught in there about ten days ago, but not nearly as hot as Chicken Creek just short ride away.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I would like to go to Chicken Creek, but I have a 14' aluminum boat with a 15hp motor. I'm a little worried about going too far, if the wind comes up. All of the main boat ramps will probably really busy this weekend. That's why I was thinking of trying Mud Creek early in the morning.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Why do you need a boat ramp? I have a 16' flat bottom Jon boat with a 10hp motor and I haven't used a boat ramp up there yet. Find a dirt road and drop it in.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Ha, ha. Sounds good, but a friend of mine got a ticket for doing that! The officer said you didn't pay the day use fee! He argued with the officer saying this isn't a area with restroom, or a boat ramp! The officer said it doesn't matter where you are at on Strawberry. You must pay a day use fee whether using a aluminum boat, or not! I have seen many fishermen launch from the shore though over by Haws Point!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooops! :shock: That's good to know. I have paid the fee a couple of times, but not every time. I have launched in East Chicken Creek and Strawberry Bay with no tickets. Knock on wood. lol:mrgreen:


----------

